# Alternate Mook Jong Ideas



## dosk3n (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey guys,

Im being taught a few mook Jong drils in my private lessons such as bong to tan da then while pinning the arm alternate hands through palm, fak and punch.

I dont have a Mook Jong to train on at home and although I can do the steps, bong and tan da with out any aid I think it would be better to have something to train with for the alternating hands part.

What would you suggest?


----------



## Vajramusti (Jul 29, 2010)

A mok jong is an invaluable tool. But absent one-you can

1. Do tan and bong transitions on a fairly smooth standing pole-which wont stick wood needles etc into your wrist..a telephone pole or something like the stand of a street light could do. Years ago (in the US) I did that till I got a jong.
2. You can do live jong practice witha helpful partner having his arms bent and in front of him... while you move... and do bong and tan moves--when contact takes place with his bridge.

3. Practice the motions in the air again and again keeping proper structure.

Of course you have to make sure that your elbow motions are correct.

Good wishes, joy chaudhuri
www.tempewingchun.com


----------



## cwk (Jul 30, 2010)

This is just off the top of my head so don't laugh too hard.

lay a chair or stool on it's side on the kitchen worktop or somewhere that's the right height and use the legs as arms. You'd have to tape it down though to stop it sliding around.
a variationof this would be to attach a footstool to a long piece of wood with screw or nails or something, maybe even remove one of the legs , and plant it in the ground.
you'd look like a right nutter if anyone should see you moving around smacking your arms into this device.lol.
hell, I might do it just to see the nosy neighbours faces.They already think I'm the token crazy "Farang" so this would be a field day for them.


----------



## dosk3n (Jul 30, 2010)

CWK: Thats one of the craziest ideas Ive heard for an impromptu dummy but since it is only the arm Im really after its actually a great idea.

I will actually try this.


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 30, 2010)

cwk said:


> This is just off the top of my head so don't laugh too hard.
> 
> lay a chair or stool on it's side on the kitchen worktop or somewhere that's the right height and use the legs as arms. You'd have to tape it down though to stop it sliding around.
> a variationof this would be to attach a footstool to a long piece of wood with screw or nails or something, maybe even remove one of the legs , and plant it in the ground.
> ...


 
Thats a top idea , now thats some real lateral thinking right there man.
With some chairs the legs are often tapered like the arms of a wooden dummy too.

Just make sure you don't go using your mum's prize antique Louis the 16th chair , that might not go over too well.


----------



## cwk (Jul 30, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> Just make sure you don't go using your mum's prize antique Louis the 16th chair , that might not go over too well.



especially if she's still sat on it.


----------



## IrishMonk (Aug 3, 2010)

I just made a smaller version of a Mook jong this weekend, which cost me about $60.00. I used a 6" fence post instead of a 9"...purchased from Tractor Supply, and 1 1/4" pine "closet hanger poles" from home depot for the arms. ( the leg will have to wait ) 
I just drilled round holes, slid the arms in and pinned them in the back... tightly wound nylon rope on the arms keeps them from sliding back into the body and gives a little more girth. A stand could be as simple as a bucket of concrete, to a smaller version of a traditional stand. 
Anyway, I know this is a little beyond what you were looking for... but it is cheap, easy and very good for training on. I'll post a pic later....


----------



## dosk3n (Aug 4, 2010)

Actually thats a very goor Idea. Im in the UK so will head to B and Q one day and have a look for this stuff.


----------



## Rion (Aug 4, 2010)

I really want one but i have not got the room, arrgh and i need it when i get to a certain level hmm i dont know what i`ll do but i`ll have to wait and see what happens when i get to that road


----------



## dosk3n (Aug 5, 2010)

Rion dont worry about it. I will need one eventually but I use my Sifu's on my privates so that will do for now. Dont you have access to one in class or through someone else?

You can but wall mountable things on ebay which are basically just a board with the arms sticking out that you can hang up anywhere so if rooms an issue that would help.


----------



## Rion (Aug 5, 2010)

No because it`s not really a club i train at,my Sifu only trains about 4 of us in a garage. I think i`ll have to get on,thats one thing am looking forward to.


----------



## mook jong man (Aug 5, 2010)

Rion said:


> No because it`s not really a club i train at,my Sifu only trains about 4 of us in a garage. I think i`ll have to get on,thats one thing am looking forward to.


 
Don't worry about only training in a garage mate , I learned knife fighting in a garage .
What matters is the quality of your instructor and what he is teaching , not a fancy hall.


----------



## dosk3n (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah I train in a garage on my privates so theres nothing wrong with it. 

I live in a flat and space is an option but we have a balcony so eventually Im going to put one on there.

Id have to shorten the width of the frame to fit on the wall though so may have a little less feedback but gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## mook jong man (Aug 6, 2010)

dosk3n said:


> Yeah I train in a garage on my privates so theres nothing wrong with it.


 
I prefer to train on my feet , rather than on my privates , I just find  its less painful that way.  :lol:


----------



## dosk3n (Aug 6, 2010)

The girls love it though. Forward momentum,  strike down the centre line and what not 

I highly recomend c%ck pushups.


----------

